# Public Key Encryption



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm looking for a few people to exchange keys with to test out some things. 
Anyone use PGP or GPG?


----------



## Carol (Jan 2, 2013)

A wee bit, but I do more with PKI/X.509.  

Whatcha need?  I'll help if I can.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2013)

Carol said:


> A wee bit, but I do more with PKI/X.509.
> 
> Whatcha need?  I'll help if I can.



practice on getting the core software installed, configured and transparently operating on 1 server, 2 email clients and 3 shopping carts.  lol


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2013)

I used PGP a lot in the 90s--I didn't know it was still around!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2013)

I dunno about PGP, but I'm working with GNUPG right now.  Last time I tried tackling this was 4-5 years ago and it was...ah....annoying.  This time was a bit smoother to set up.  Seems to be a tradition, ever 5 years I try figuring out encryption. lol.


----------



## Carol (Jan 3, 2013)

I can probably get a machine set up at home over the weekend if you'd like to trade e-mails and that kind of stuff.   Would be good practice for me too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 3, 2013)

So what language are you all speaking so I can order Rosetta Stone and figure out what you just said


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> So what language are you all speaking so I can order Rosetta Stone and figure out what you just said



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-key_cryptography

Short version: We're discussing a way to encrypt data, in this case email, for security.

You use my public key to encode a message.  Only my private key can decode it.
I reply back with your public key. Only your private key can decode it.

You give out your public key, but keep the private one safe and secure.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 3, 2013)

You keep talking like that your going to end up on some govt watch list


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> You keep talking like that your going to end up on some govt watch list



I'm sure I'm already on a few. FBI.gov is a regular in the site's visitor logs. lol.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2013)

Some of these codes are legally considered munitions--no joke.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> FBI.gov is a regular in the site's visitor logs. lol.



Could just be a special agent who's a martial arts enthusiast!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Some of these codes are legally considered munitions--no joke.



I've had a few systems explode from the software.  Though I blame Microsoft for those.


----------

